# 457 VISA job switch question



## kapsblock (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are having a great day.

I recently arrived in Melbourne Australia as on 457 VISA sponsored by employer. However after working with the employer for 4 months; I have realized that it is not the best place to work. I am not having satisfaction working at this place. So I want to switch jobs now. Before starting to search for jobs; I wanted to have a doubt cleared from my mind. 

Could you please let me if the current employer; if it wanted; create problems in the job switch; considering that it spent 6000-7000$ in sponsoring the VISA and I will be leaving within 4 months of joining? Is there an NOC(No objection certificate) that the current employer has to provide for the VISA transfer?

Would request if anyone having personal experience in 457 visa job switch could reply. Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------

